# Kayaking



## Tiggywoo (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi 
Does anyone know of a day trip in the Eastern Algarve where you are collected from your villa, taken cross country with some stopovers at local farms etc. with kayaking on the Barragem do Beliche and a BBQ chicken lunch included? I know there used to be a company that did this but I can't find any reference to it and I have guests staying that would like to go!
Thank you anyone :fingerscrossed:


----------

